# El Cheapo Scroll Saw mod



## John (Nov 20, 2007)

I picked up a GMC scroll saw at my local hardware emporium for $49.95.

(How do they make these things so cheap. It must cost that much to freight it from China)






Decided it was just what I needed to cut small parts from brass and aluminium. Only problem was that I could get repacement wood cutting blades but no metal saw blades that would fit. Manufacturers say it's not designed for metal-so there goes the warranty!

The answer is to modify 'Eclipse' junior hacksaw blades to fit.

Here's how to do it. Use a pair of pliers to pull one of the end pins out of a new hacksaw blade. Just wriggle it a bit and out it comes. Carefully set it aside. Use a wood blade as a measure to mark where the pin should go to fit the saw. Drill a hole for the pin, making it a little undersize so the pin is a push fit. Fit the pin and cut off the excess blade. Fit the blade in the saw just like the wood blade and away you go.

Here is a picture of a wood blade, modified blade and new hacksaw  blade






Does it cut metal ?  Here I've just gone through a 1 1/2 inch diameter piece of brass stock in about 2 minutes.






Good cutting!

John


----------



## wareagle (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice trick!  I have a scroll saw that is collecting dust, and have often thought about using it for metal, but the blade thing was the hurdle.  That might be a Saturday afternoon project!  Looks to be real handy for small parts and pieces.


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 21, 2007)

Real good tip there John.
Going to scrape the 1/2" of dust off mine and do it.


BTW, What is a warranty?. Mine is made of cast iron. These things are so cheap now its is not worth the petrol money or postage getting them replaced. If mine goes down, a few more little engines.


John


----------



## tmuir (Nov 21, 2007)

HI John,
I've got a slightlye upmarket model that just clamps the blade doesnt need the pins so I've on several occasions fitted it with blades from my jewellers saw and used that to cut out copper or brass sheet.
Haven't tried to do a 1 1/2 inch bar with it though.  :shock: 
Handy to know its possible though.


----------



## Hilmar (Nov 21, 2007)

John, I think what you cut was Bronze.
Hilmar


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2007)

John:
   I Have a rebuilt Delta sitting on my bench next to the mill. It has clamp on blades rather than pin style. The same blade as a jewelers saw, So no fear of cutting metal 
Most of my metal cutting is done on my grizzly band saw in the basement. Keep in mind this is supposed to be a wood cutting saw but it cuts more brass and ALi than wood. I do have a "REAL" metal cutting saw in the garage but most the time it is easier to use the grizzly. 
I like the Idea of the hack saw blade heck I may even try cutting steel in the scroll saw now. 
Tin


----------



## gilessim (Nov 23, 2007)

nice little trick John, I have a saw rather like that ,that I've used for cutting small bits of ali and brass with a fine wood blade, I'll have to try the junior hacksaw blade trick!, normally I cut everything with a small angle grinder with a 1mm thick disc on it ,you can cut steel up to 2" quite accurately like this. Curiously part of my work is to send containers of marble to Morocco  from here in Italy, in January, I sent 3 containers to China for the same price as 1 to Casablanca, I find this a bit sad as there is not much the Chinese want from us here in Europe apart from scrap metal ,marble and designer clothes!. By the way, can someone tell me what the acronym "LOL" means?....Giles


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL + Laugh Out Loud

LMAO + Laugh My A$$ Off

ROFLMAO + Roll On The Floor Laugh My A$$ Off


----------



## gilessim (Nov 25, 2007)

Dickybird, thanks for that!,now I know!, perhaps we should start an acronym post in the break room!....Giles


----------



## mklotz (Nov 25, 2007)

gilessim said:
			
		

> Dickybird, thanks for that!,now I know!, perhaps we should start an acronym post in the break room!....Giles



No need.  You can decode almost any acronym at:

http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## John (Dec 1, 2007)

Posted: Fri Nov 30, 2007 1:55 am  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the comments guys. 

The only problem with the junior hacksaw blades are that they are wider than the wood blades and so don't like going around tight corners. Not really a big deal as you just make a few more cuts to get the shape you want. 

I think you are right Hilmar! I just picked up this bar in a bin marked 'Brass' at a scrap metal dealer. He charged me for it as brass along with some other brass off-cuts. 
Did I have a win here? 

I looked at cheap Chinese band saws Tin, but all seem to come with coarse wood blades, no metal cutting blades available. 

The clamp type scroll saws make it easy to fit non genuine blades but are more expensive. 


Sorry for not replying sooner. Been away out of town for a week. 

John


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I was kicking around an idea like this but with Jewelers files. A small Die Filer. Use the square or triangle file to clean up cast gears, the Rat Tail for clean up of "Victorian" Decorations.

What do you all think?

Mr Moderator, I'm not really familiar with this program yet but I'm coming along.

If anyone feel this is a Hi-Jack, that was not the intent and Mr Moderator feel free to "click your heels 3 times" and give it a new home.

Take Care,   Ken


----------

